# Need a partner for the Wells Fargo 2-for-1 deal!



## ntibbs (Oct 23, 2003)

you find a partner yet? I could be interested.


----------



## LaxSeitz (Oct 7, 2009)

hey sorry i thought i took this posting down. i guess not! i got my pass a bit ago. sorry to get your hopes up. if you need some help hookin up with someone to get a pass with i'd be more than happy to give ya some names.

PS- anybody know how to take down these threads? i'm kinda new to the Buzz and not sure how everything works yet. tryin not to crush anybody's dreams anymore! thanks!

-kevin


----------



## powerofpowder (Dec 30, 2004)

Kevin: if you know of anybody else doing the WF Super Pass deal, let me know, thanks!

303-819-1544

Michael


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

I need someone else for this


----------



## ajsberger (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm going to the bank to pick up the voucher in the next day or so, anyone still looking for someone to split it with?

Adam


----------



## bldrmorgan (Apr 23, 2007)

Adam, my friend in Denver is looking for someone to split it. They just extended it to the 12th. 

Shoot me a text or call and I'll connect you two 7two0.987.2726


----------

